

Using enslaved spiders to produce large tapestry (with hand tools) - cwan
http://www.core77.com/blog/materials/new_production_method_enslaved_spiders_produce_huge_tapestry_15369.asp

======
mcantor
I keep hearing and seeing all of this information about spider silk, and it
sounds so very cool, but I feel like the loop will not be closed until we see
a YouTube video of that very tapestry being shot with a gun and not tearing.
Or is that not what would happen? That's what I want to know! Everyone says
spider silk is so awesome... I want to _see_ it!

~~~
Retric
I have seen a video like that as part of a TV show. The clip is probably
online somewhere.

------
RevRal
I want to know how much that thing is worth.

I estimate five million. Too high?

~~~
robfitz
Maybe as its the first..?

They said it has a million threads at about 20 feet long. 5 bucks for a length
of spider silk seems high, but I don't really know what goes into keeping that
many critters alive and happy.

Also, at the end of the video he mentioned "milking" spiders is a lost art
because workers kept getting bitten and gave up. Yea... no kidding. Did you
see how big those spiders are?

------
lurkinggrue
While the material is rather amazing I have to admit the image of enslaved
spiders producing silk gives me the jibblies.

